# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Duyệt công văn du lịch 3 tháng nhiều lần giá cực rẻ

## ngocty

*Visa Ngọc Tú hỗ trợ duyệt công văn du lịch 3 tháng nhiều lần giá cực rẻ cho đại lý .*
*Lệ phí xin visa nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam* :
Duyệt visa du lịch 1 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sân bay : 10 USD
Duyệt visa 3 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sân bay : 15 USD
Duyệt visa 3 tháng nhiều lần tại sân bay : 45 USD
*Công văn duyệt visa nhận tại sứ quán:*
Duyệt visa di lịch 1 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sư quán VN tại nước ngoài : 13 USD.
Duyệt visa 3 tháng 1 lần nhận tại sư quán VN tại nước ngoài : 28 USD.
Duyệt visa 3 tháng nhiều lần nhận tại sân bay : 55 USD.
Sau khi nhận công văn quý khách đến tại đại sứ quán hoặc sân bay để dán visa theo quy định .
*Mọi thắc mắc về thủ tục và lệ phí xin visa quý khác vui lòng liên lạc với công ty để được tư vấn rõ ràng .*
Ngoài ra Ngọc Tú còn cung cấp các dịch vụ hộ chiếu nhanh, xin *gia hạn visa cho người nước ngoài ở Việt Nam* .

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
*Công ty TNHH công nghệ và dịch vụ Ngọc Tú*
*Địa chỉ GD : Số 3, ngõ 42, phố Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*
*Hotline : 0973 109 388 – 046 686 9028 .*
*Yahoo: visa_ngoctu . Skype : visa.ngoctu         *

----------


## ngocty

Đại lý vui lòng gửi email hoặc call 0973 109 388 để được giá tốt nhất

----------


## ngocty

Duyệt công văn visa nhanh khẩn chỉ trong 1-8h , Lấy tại cửa khẩu hoặc sân bay , Công văn thương mại 1 tháng , 3 tháng , 6 tháng , 1 năm nhiều lần . Uy tín liên hệ : 0973 109 388

----------

